# Can I fire proof my grow tent?



## zizou21 (Dec 7, 2010)

On my first grow, and I can't seem to shake out the paranoid of catching the house I just bought on fire just to grow 1-2 plants.. Is there anything I can do to fire proof my grow tent? 

I think i'm just worried because I just don't understand how the electrics work. If it were to catch on fire, why would it do so? The bulb? the power strip? inline fan? Would the EasyCool I am using stop a bulb fire from developing? Are there such things as giant flame proof tarps I can surround the tent with? If I isolate the grow tent in the room, and say the grow tent suddenly bursted into flames, would it catch the walls near it on fire, or the ceiling? If there is nothing around the grow tent (curtains,etc) and it is not on carpet (hardwood floor) would the flames just eventually die after the grow tent has burned? 


Thx for any advice you can give me that will ease my mind.


----------



## chrono (Dec 7, 2010)

Only way to fire proof your tent is to not use it. Reality is, growing isnt just a plug in and forget hobby, you should be doing daily checks etc, and if you use decent equipment and its setup in the right manor, the chances of a fire occuring are minimized, obviously use a fused/safety switched circuit to run your equipment and dont overload, secure your lights well and check daily, also do a walk around tent and make sure all joints and joins are tightly in place. You just have to trust in your own ability while setting it up, otherwise dont stress to much, thats why we have fused/safety switched power circuits, to prevent it from getting to that stage.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2010)

http://www.fireandsafetycentre.co.uk/Products/776/4kg_ABC_Powder_Automatic_Fire_Extinguisher.html


----------



## Mr Guano (Dec 7, 2010)

Not sure about complete fire proof but you can make it fire resistant to some extant by using the right materials (kingspan, etc')


----------



## chrono (Dec 7, 2010)

spliffendz said:


> http://www.fireandsafetycentre.co.uk/Products/776/4kg_ABC_Powder_Automatic_Fire_Extinguisher.html


Epic, no need for words hey...lol


----------



## Herbgrinders (Dec 7, 2010)

chrono said:


> Only way to fire proof your tent is to not use it. Reality is, growing isnt just a plug in and forget hobby, you should be doing daily checks etc, and if you use decent equipment and its setup in the right manor, the chances of a fire occuring are minimized, obviously use a fused/safety switched circuit to run your equipment and dont overload, secure your lights well and check daily, also do a walk around tent and make sure all joints and joins are tightly in place. You just have to trust in your own ability while setting it up, otherwise dont stress to much, thats why we have fused/safety switched power circuits, to prevent it from getting to that stage.


+Rep. No substitute for common sense and some very basic electrical knowledge.


----------



## gNurgles (Dec 7, 2010)

I've heard of bulbs exploding on people and causing fires. A cool tube should stop a fire from spreading. Or you could go LED


----------



## zizou21 (Dec 7, 2010)

spliffendz said:


> http://www.fireandsafetycentre.co.uk/Products/776/4kg_ABC_Powder_Automatic_Fire_Extinguisher.html


this is what i motherfucking need!

edit: you guys think 2kg is enough?
http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=MSFTFD02KG


----------



## Greatweeds (Dec 7, 2010)

best way to prevent anything from happend is that when you have to grow light on, be at home. If its something happend, you there..!


----------



## NOWitall (Dec 7, 2010)

ok.

the reasons a fire would start are as follows.

bulb heat. igniting nearby material, 
a short in the ballast. creating heat from arcing

most fires of this type are started from the light being pluggeed into a low grade extension cord
which heats the wire untill the insulation melts off, in slow heating from load, the insulation usually hardens and cracks first.
in sudden heating from overload or arcing the insulation can burn and melt, and if anything nearby can act as a wick itll ignite.

your options at this point fall into 2 main catagories

1. better safe than sorry.
or
2. fuckit what could happen.

id say just cover the basics. if your grow tent is a legitimate product you bought from a company it would have to be made of at least a fire retardant material, just to pass UL testing for sales in the unitedstates.
but some reasonable precautions would be to keep all flamables (cloth, wood, epoxy, thermite, kittens, methane ice, helium 3, pga, fingernail polish, old film, etc..) at least 18inches from the sides, and at least 24-36 inches from the top.
buy a small portable fire exteinguisher just to be safe.
and get an arc fault protection device in the line with the light. like a heavy duty 20-25A cord w a small resetable breaker. 

you know what they say man.

an ounce of prevention is worth...... about 80 bucks a gram.


----------



## FootClan (Dec 7, 2010)

zizou21 said:


> On my first grow, and I can't seem to shake out the paranoid of catching the house I just bought on fire just to grow 1-2 plants.. Is there anything I can do to fire proof my grow tent?
> 
> I think i'm just worried because I just don't understand how the electrics work. If it were to catch on fire, why would it do so? The bulb? the power strip? inline fan? Would the EasyCool I am using stop a bulb fire from developing? Are there such things as giant flame proof tarps I can surround the tent with? If I isolate the grow tent in the room, and say the grow tent suddenly bursted into flames, would it catch the walls near it on fire, or the ceiling? If there is nothing around the grow tent (curtains,etc) and it is not on carpet (hardwood floor) would the flames just eventually die after the grow tent has burned?
> 
> ...


 
just get a couple of those self discharing fire exstingishers like the other guy said......I use two for my room one on the inside of my tent and one pointed directly at my 1000w ballast lol


----------



## NOWitall (Dec 7, 2010)

hey now.

whats this knowin somethin i dont know about.

thats kinda rude if u ask me, goin round learnin and hearin of things in society, buncha assholes.

all kidding aside thought.
whats this bout self discharging extinguishers?

prey tell me more?


----------



## chrono (Dec 7, 2010)

gNurgles said:


> I've heard of bulbs exploding on people and causing fires. A cool tube should stop a fire from spreading. Or you could go LED


Uhmmm, i highly doubt a cooltube is going to prevent a fire unless it has some wizz bang internal micro processor that activates and shuts each end of the tube and wraps the glass in a sheet metal to contain the fire, lol, if anything, it could possibly add to your fire concerns, if the bulb blew and flame was present it could shoot it down your ducting and catch at the exit in the attic etc, it cause some sort of negative pressure or something within a confined space leading to another blast as you have co2 canisters etc in the room, not any safer in my opinion.


----------



## zizou21 (Dec 7, 2010)

FootClan said:


> just get a couple of those self discharing fire exstingishers like the other guy said......I use two for my room one on the inside of my tent and one pointed directly at my 1000w ballast lol


hm, I am wondering about this.

I bought a 2KG flame defender 
http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=MSFTFD02KG

Will 1 inside the tent be sufficient? My inline fan and power strip are on top of the tent, and my ballast is on the floor next to the tent. Should I get another one to cover those?


----------



## gNurgles (Dec 7, 2010)

chrono said:


> Uhmmm, i highly doubt a cooltube is going to prevent a fire unless it has some wizz bang internal micro processor that activates and shuts each end of the tube and wraps the glass in a sheet metal to contain the fire, lol, if anything, it could possibly add to your fire concerns, if the bulb blew and flame was present it could shoot it down your ducting and catch at the exit in the attic etc, it cause some sort of negative pressure or something within a confined space leading to another blast as you have co2 canisters etc in the room, not any safer in my opinion.


You're right. That would suck.


----------



## FootClan (Dec 7, 2010)

zizou21 said:


> hm, I am wondering about this.
> 
> I bought a 2KG flame defender
> http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=MSFTFD02KG
> ...


 yup those are the ones i use....Mines for a 4x4 space so i use that for my 4x4 tent inside and i have another one on the outside used just for ballast/fan/outlet/timer


----------

